# سوأل عن سبب إنطفاء مولدة الديزل عند بدء التحميل؟!



## سيف المنصور (13 أغسطس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مشكلتي ببساطة 
ما هوسبب إنطفاء مولدة الديزل عند بدء التحميل؟!

يعني المولدة تشتغل بشكل طبيعي (حسب قول المشغل يعني أنا بعد ما طشفت على المولدة) وعند تحميل المولدة تنطفئ؟!

المولدة هي كتربلر 2000 كفأ يعني 2ميجا.


----------



## essam49 (13 أغسطس 2011)

افحص الجفرنر


----------



## سيف المنصور (13 أغسطس 2011)

تقصد أن هناك مشكلة بالgovernor يعني ما يعطي مستوى أو كمية الحقن المطلوب؟
شكراً أخي عصام عالى الرد
وأتمنى من يملك معلومة أخرى مثل أخونا عصام ان لا يبخل علينا


----------



## حسام محي الدين (14 أغسطس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخى الكريم
اولا الو المحرك بيعمل بحالته العاديه يعنى السرعه الطبيعى بدون حمل (لو اقل تاكد من فلاتر الجاز لانه فى حالة الحمل لا يتم حقن الوقود بالكميه الكافيه فيقل العزم )
لو سرعة المحرك طبيعى تاكد من الحمل اقل من اقصى حمل للمولد
لو الحمل اقل
يكون المشكله فى ال a v r هو يعنى منظم الفولت او الاكسيتر


وارجو ان تعرفنا بالنتجه يمكن ربنا يقدر ونساعدك ان شاء الله


----------



## على الشاعر (14 أغسطس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
عزيزي السائل ،،،
*** حضرتك بتتكلم على مولد 2 ميجا حاجه مش هينه .(عندك طقم فنى تشغيل كويس !!!!)
الرجاء التأكد من الآتى:-
1- تأكد البطارية وسلامتها.
2- تأكد من (المكثف ، dvr).
3-ماهى طبيعة الموقع الذى به المولد .
4- هل المكان به تهوية كافية !!!!
أرد الرد وأنا فى الإنتظار .....


----------



## سلام الهندي (14 أغسطس 2011)

اخي العزيز تأكد من النابض في الصندوق الخلفي لمضخة الوقود( pump )


----------



## سيف المنصور (14 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم


شكراً جزيلاً على المعلومات وسأوافيكم بالتفاصيل


----------



## gamalyehia13 (16 أغسطس 2011)

ما شاء الله 2 ميجا ده انت واقف جنب باخرة يا هندسه مش مولد ههههههههههههههههههههههه بس كان من الافضل قولتلنا موديل الماكينه 
وانا بظن يعنى انها هتكون 3516 
وبردوا على ما اعتقد والله اعلم عندك مشكله فى الحساسات 
الاول شوف حساس Crankcase Pressure فك الحساس من جنب المعدة ونضفه ونضف كمان ال breather كويس ولو عندك حساس جديد قطعة غيار ليه يعنى جربها مكان الموجود 
تانى شىء تابع حرارة الماكنه عشان ممكن مع دخولها الحمل تكون حرارتها بتزيد تقوم واقفه ممكن حرارة الزيادة الماكنه ناتجه عن تسريب فى حرارة العادم او انسداد فى خط العادم كمان الحرارة الزياده ممكن تكون ناتجه انه عندك رشاش او اكتر بيمدوا الماكينه بكميه وقود اكتر من اللازم يخليها تسخن اكتر فتقف الماكينه 
تالت شىء ممكن تكون بتقف من حساس ال Overspeed اتاكد ان البيئه المحيطه بالماكنه مافيهاش مواد سريعه الاشتعال المواد دى زى ما بيقولوا كده اخوانا الميكانيكه بيسرع الماكنه لنها بتشم هواء غير طيبعى او ياما الاحمال عندك بتكون عاليه وبتقل مره واحدة ده بردوا يعمل Overspeed
رابع شىء لو الماكينه الكترونيه خلى مهندس الكهرباء يتاكد ان اشارة ال 24 مش بتفصل عن الماكينه وده انت ممكن تعرفه من الشاشه قصادك هتقليها طفت خالص بمعنى اصح ان الكهربا هتقطع عن ecm ,وفى جهاز لاب توب ممكن يوصفلك العطل فى دقايق بيوصل على الماكينه عن طريق ادوبتر ها يغينك انك تلف ودور حولين نفسك بس ده مش هتلاقيه غالبا غير مع مهندسى الصيانه لشركة مانتراك

جرب كده ويارت تقولنا نوع الماكينه والنتيجه لو وصلت لسبب العطل​


----------



## سيف المنصور (16 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي الغالي gamalyehia13 نعم كما تفضلت المولدة موديل 3516 
بصراحة الموقع بعيد عني وانا احاول اتصل بالمشغلين وابلغكم بالتفاصيل

جزاكمن الله خير الجزاء على المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## بحب الهندسه (16 أغسطس 2011)

طيب ادخل على لوحة الكنترول وشوف ايه alarm الى طالع
ممكن تكون مشكلة التوصيلات يعنى موش مشكله ميكانيكيه وقيس بالكلامب امبير على خرج الفازات قبل التحميل


----------



## سيف المنصور (16 أغسطس 2011)

شكراً أخي بحب الهندسه على المعلومة


----------



## عمارسامي (18 أغسطس 2011)

اولا احب اصحح معلومة ان المولد الكتربلر 2000 كفي اي القدرة الفعالة 1.6 ميكا واط 
ونوع المحرك 3516b , اضافة الى اجوبة الاخوة السابقين اريد التاكيد على نظافة فلاتر الهواء وكفائة مضخة الوقود 
وشكراا


----------



## خالد السيد علي (18 أغسطس 2011)

اخوانى الكرام
ممكن تكون المشكله خارجه تماما عن المولد
بمعنى ممكن يكون هناك شورت سركت فى الكبلات المغذيه للاحمال
وهذا الشورت وقت تحميل المولد يسحب تيار عالى جدا من المولد وفجائى
مما يعتبر حمل ذائد على المولد لا تستطيع الماكينه اليزل تحمله 
مما يجعلها تنطفى وقت التحميل اى تخرج من الخدمه (shotdown )

تحياتى


----------



## zaidoon.muthana (19 أغسطس 2011)

*مرحبا اخواني....
حالة انطفاء المولدة بعد تحميلها مرت عليه في وقت سابق لكن مع مولدة بيركنز حجم 750kva وقد كان السبب هو تضرر السوبر جارج .... علما اني اتكلم على مولدة تحتوي 2 سوبر جارج كان احدهم متضرر بشكل كامل .... وللعلم فأن عطل سوبر جارج المولدة يؤدي الى انخفاض القدرة الخارجة بحدود 50 % ...... اقصد اذا عندك مولدة من حجم 2 ميكا فأن عطل منظومة السوبر جارج يقلل من كفائتها لدرجة ان سعتها قد تصبح 1 ميكا .... وبذلك تعمل منظومة البروتكشن (الأطفاء الذاتي) للمولدة لمنع حدوث عطب في كارت تنظيم القدرة الخارجة (الأكسايتر) او عطب راس التوليد .... وشكرااا
*


----------



## طلال الكلداني (19 أغسطس 2011)

اخي العزيز تأكد من الوقود (الكاز اويل) هنالك احتمال وجود ماء او اوساخ . افتح فلاتر الوقود ونظفه بعد ذلك شغل الولد وقم بعملية التحميل واذا تكررت الحالة او هنالك اختلاف فقم بتبديل الفلاتر القديمة باخرى جديدة . تحياتي


----------



## gamalyehia13 (20 أغسطس 2011)

انا عندى برنامج ال sis وكنت مجمع الاعطال الغير موصفه فى فايل pdf لنفسى ممكن تستفيد منه


----------



## عبدالله ناصح (20 أغسطس 2011)

اخى الكريم انا واجهت نفس المشكلة فى محرك 3508
اذا لم يكن هناك اى error الكترونى بيظهر على الmonitor
واذا كان الانهيار بيحصل تدريجى يعنى المحرك بيموت على الحمل
وكانت دورة الديزل سليمة من حيث الفلاتر وال gvrnr
انصحك تطلع وحدات الحقن وتوديها الوكالة 
بس ده فى حالة اذا كان ال load مظبوط


----------



## ayman eisa (25 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اولا المولد 3516 ليس كله يعمل بنظام الحقن الالكترونى يوجد موديلات منه حقن ميكانيكى 
ثانيا : بداية وعند فحص اى مولد لا يجب ان تقفز الى استنتاجات عميقة تستدعى فك اى جزء المهندس الجيد هو الذى يكتشف العطل البسيط وليس العطل المعقد لان الكل يعرف ان اسهل شىء هو فك المحرك بالكامل لمعرفة العطل و انا اعرف مهندس فك المولد وعمره بسبب فلتر هواء مكتوم
ثالثا: المشكله التى تتحدث عنها لها اسباب كثيرة ومتعددة نبدا بالابسط فالاكثر تعقيدا
1- افحص المولد وهو يعمل بدون حمل على لون العادم طبيعى؟ هل سرعة المولد مظبوطة؟1500 او 1800 لفة/دقيقة هل توجد اى تحذيرات على شاشة التشغيل؟ هل ضغط السولار الخارج من طلمبة التحضير مناسب؟ هل توجد اى معوقات فى خط سحب السولار(افحص الفلتر واستبدله عند الحاجة) ؟ هل درجة الحرارة مناسبة قبل بدء التحميل؟ فى بعض الاماكن الباردة تكون الماكينة بحاجة للتسخين قبل التحميل حتى لا يحدث انطفاء للحريق لو flame quenching؟ هل ضغط الزيت مناسب؟ 
2- افحص مفتاح القاطع الكهربى والحمل الكهربى على المولد ربما كان الحمل اكبر من قدرة المولد ولا تستغرب بسبب قدرة المولد الكبيرة رأين بعينى مولد 3616 بيقع تحت حمل 
3- اذا كان ممكنا حاول تجربة المولد على حمل صناعى load bank بتحميله تدريجيا لتتبين مدى مقدرة المولد على تحمل الاحمال تدريجيا 
4- اذا لم يتوفر الحمل الصناعى افحص فلتر الهواء للمولد ولاحظ لون العادم عند بدء التحميل وتوقف المولد
5- افحص رشاشات السولار واستبدلها فى حالة التلف
6- هل هناك blow by عالى فى كارتيرة المولد؟ يمكن فحصه بمعدات من caterpillar
7- هل هناك اى اعطال على شاشة المولد؟ مثل حرارة مرتفعة او ضغط زيت منخفض
8- يمكن ايضا ان يكون ال turbocharger به مشكلة وهذا يمكن ان يظهر فى لون العادم او ال boost pressure عند التحميل
ارجو ان اكون قد ساهمت بالمساعدة


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (26 أغسطس 2011)

حسام محي الدين قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اخى الكريم
> اولا الو المحرك بيعمل بحالته العاديه يعنى السرعه الطبيعى بدون حمل (لو اقل تاكد من فلاتر الجاز لانه فى حالة الحمل لا يتم حقن الوقود بالكميه الكافيه فيقل العزم )
> لو سرعة المحرك طبيعى تاكد من الحمل اقل من اقصى حمل للمولد
> ...


 اقرب جواب للمشكلة ..


----------



## حسام محي الدين (26 أغسطس 2011)

اخى الكريم رمضان كريم وربنا يتقبل منا الصوم فى الشهر المفتراج ان شاء الله
اخى هل 
ممكن تحمل لنا كتلوج المحرك ويا ريت لو عندك كمان كتلواج 3608 بس يكون shop manoul لو كان فى الاستطاع ولكى منى كل التحيه والتقدير


----------



## عطالله اللوزي (26 أغسطس 2011)

power strock has to take place


----------



## Semghdou (27 أغسطس 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*



ayman eisa قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اولا المولد 3516 ليس كله يعمل بنظام الحقن الالكترونى يوجد موديلات منه حقن ميكانيكى
> ثانيا : بداية وعند فحص اى مولد لا يجب ان تقفز الى استنتاجات عميقة تستدعى فك اى جزء المهندس الجيد هو الذى يكتشف العطل البسيط وليس العطل المعقد لان الكل يعرف ان اسهل شىء هو فك المحرك بالكامل لمعرفة العطل و انا اعرف مهندس فك المولد وعمره بسبب فلتر هواء مكتوم
> ثالثا: المشكله التى تتحدث عنها لها اسباب كثيرة ومتعددة نبدا بالابسط فالاكثر تعقيدا
> ...


 
الله ينور عليك يا أخ أيمن ... وياريت الأخ سيف يوافينا هل الديزل الكتروني أم ميكانيكي؟
وياريت كمان يبلغنا بآخر التطورات عنده يمكن نقدر نساعده. وبالتوفيق


----------



## نغيمش ابراهيم (9 يونيو 2012)

[b[color="#0000ff"]]اخى الحبيب / لابد من تشغيل ماكينة المولد على الاقل خمس دقائق حتى تستقر وتاخذ سرعتها وتسخن وتكون مستعدة بان تقوم بالحمل وربنا الموفق باذن اللة [/b][/u[/color]]


----------



## الهاروج (9 يونيو 2012)

تأكد من الصونولويد فالف


----------



## لورنس بغداد (9 يونيو 2012)

كيف حاللك سيف انشاء للة تكون بصحة وعافية 

سبب انطفاء المحرك اثناء التحميل او يسمى trub i هو ان full prasure عندك لا يكون بالمستوى المطلوب اذا تنتبه على قراءة gage الموجود على المحرك سوف تراه اقل من 60 psi او صفر التعمله المشكلة بسيطة جدا اولا تقوم بفحص صمام الراجع والمجهز تبع الوقود الان اي وساخة موجودة في الكوكاية او valve تكون نسبة الديزل غير متوافقة وبتالي ينطفى المحرك اثناء التحميل واذا منفع هذا الشيئ نضف خط الراجع في المحرك الذي ينتهي ب releive valve بس تأكد انو الفلاتر تكون جيدة من خلال ساعات العمل الموجودة عندك
وانشاء للة تنحل معاك المشكلة
ولا ترتبك 
للة ولي التوفيق​​


----------



## abdolbaset (9 يونيو 2012)

اخي الكريم ممكن ان يكون لديك احدى المشاكل 
1-منظم السرعه الاوتماتيكي معطل 
2- الحمل ذائد عن الحد المسموح
3-فلاتر الوقود متسخه
4-الشاحن التوربيني اوالبلاور فيه مشكله
وهل هذا العطل ظهر معك فجاة ام بعد اجراء اصلاحا ما على المولده وشكرا


----------



## jilany (11 يونيو 2012)

*محتاج مساعدتكم انا عندى CAT 3516 c ياترى حد عندو الكتالوج التفصيلى بتاعو عشان مش عندى و دورت عليه ومش عارف اجيبو
*​


----------



## لؤي الدلالعه (11 يونيو 2012)

حصل معنا نفس المشكلة وكان العطل في التيربوتشارج لكن كان قدرة المولد 750kva


----------



## mustafatel (11 يونيو 2012)

صاحب الموضوع توقف عن الرد​


----------



## khalilfawzi (11 يناير 2013)

سلام عليكم 
عندي مشكلة في مولد كهربائي كتربيلر 3508 (بغب) يعني بنزل سرعة من 1500 دورة الى 1460 دورة مع تأثر جهد مع حمل أو بدون بشكل غير منتظم .أرجو مساعدة


----------



## مجاهد العنس (23 يناير 2013)

المشكلة في الكهرباء من المولد او الوصلات الكهربائة وليس عطل مكنيكي


----------



## مهندكهر (27 يناير 2013)

اعتقد ان العطل قد يكزن قواطع التحميل او بالكابلات او يمكن يكون التحميل مختلف على الفيزات ايضا
افحص جيدا فلتر فصل المياه من الوقود وافرغه وفى حال عدم وجوده يفضل تركيب فلتر
اخيرا يفضل تحميل المولد جزئيا وليس كل الأحمال مفاجأه لأنه يمكن ان يكون هناك مشكله فى احد المعدات العامله على المولد مما يتسبب فى احداث اعطال ليست موجوده فى المحرك 
وكما تفضل الأخوه ربما يكون فى ecm هتفصل لأى مشكله بس اعتقد كانت تفصل فى حاله اللا حمل


----------



## ضياء كمال (29 يناير 2013)

*لدي أمر أمل منكم الافادة فيه 

هل يمكن غسيل راديتير مولد كهرباء ودورة التبريد الخاصه بالمولد بواسطه خلط الماء مع هيدروكلوريد أسيد تركيزه 5% مع العلم بأن المحلول يحتوي على منظف و مانع تأكل السؤال هل سيسبب أي مشاكل لدورة التبريد مع العلم بأن الغرض من ذلك هو إزالة التكلسات من داخل الراديتير ودورة التبريد لرفع كفائة نظام التبريد الخاص بالمولد المنتج الخاص بالتنظيم ذو قاعدةمائية و يستخدم فى العادة كمنظف ومزيل تكلسات فى المبادلات الحرارية وحسب msds لا يوجد أي تأثير على المعادن كذلك به مانع تأكل .... أمل الافاد*


----------



## علاء الخالدي (2 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم نفس الموديل المولدة نوع كتربلر 3516b عند تشغيل المولدة بدون حمل تخرج مادة سوداء من الاكزوز سؤال هل هذة المادة تؤثر على عمل المولدة


----------

